# RIP decorator crab



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

Dontcha just hate the feeling that you get when you lose a tank inhabitant? I just scooped out my decorator crab. He lived a good 5-6 months. He prob died from old age or ran out of food(rivals against a emerald crab. I never seen him molt but i never seen a decorator crab or anything related like a teddy bear crab molt. Has anyone experienced a decorator crab molt?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Nobody likes losing.Salties take it harder I think,not just cause of price ,but more on the responsibility;we really tend our crew.Sorry to hear about DC.My porcelain crabs molt every 3-6 months.I'll see claws laying in the front of the tank and gasp!I think S*** ,I can't believe I lost one of my crabs.Then I look in the cave(pile) they usually hang and there they are.I've never noticed my emerald molt and think there is a small(was 1 year ago) whitish crab that came with live rock(hitchhiker).Sometimes I can find him by noticing freshly dug sand near a rock(he'll be under it).


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Phil. I remember showing off pics of him. He was so pretty.


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

thank you everybody. 
when he died, he died upright where he just looked like he was eating. But after a day, I got concerned so I poked it with a stick lol he was dead stiff. He made a good addition that gave personality cuz he would try to beat the clown fish to the food(which gives evidence that food was getting harder to find). Now I'm going to be feed my other clean up crew when there isnt anything to clean up. 
My pencil tip sea urchin ate a mollie that died while I tried to acclimate to the saltwater but wasn't lucky enough. I got some silversides and lettuce in the freezer that I can rubberband to a rock and let my cleanup crew munch on. I only have two fish in my tank so I guess there isn't enough waste being produced to feed everyone lol.


----------

